# Storm Report from Southern VT



## mtl1076 (Feb 1, 2008)

This report is specific to Magic Mountain.

The snow started around 11am and continued until about 12:30.  From 12:30 until present it has been sleet and freezing rain.  I took a couple of runs at the very end of the day and the skiing was really, really fun.  I am actually at a loss of words to explain the conditions.....it is kind of like skiing on 2" of fine styrofoam pellets.  As long as the r**n holds off for most of the night the conditions tomorrow should be "different" but great.

Come on up and enjoy an uncrowded weekend on the slopes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like graupel


----------



## mtl1076 (Feb 1, 2008)

yes it does, but graupel is usually more of a tiny little snow/ice ball.  It is more just half freezing rain, half sleet.  Very fun though.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2008)

Very, very tempting.  Might be better to ski spring conditions in the south than ungroomed solid stuff in the north....


----------



## ckofer (Feb 2, 2008)

I have yet to post my second trail report from yesterday, but we did stop at Whaleback and took a few runs. Since driving on Rt89 was crappy, nobody (<25) people were there to take advantage of the free skiing from 6 to 9. We only took 2 runs (wife was already impatient) but the snow was like granulated sugar and largely untracked. Best skiing of the day.


----------

